# Fotos/Vídeo - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Evento «JÚLIA»



## AnDré (14 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

Tópico de fotografias e vídeo referentes a este evento


----------



## Veterano (14 Nov 2009 às 18:02)

*Evento «JÚLIA» - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -13/18 Novembro 2009*

Algumas fotos da imponente beleza e força do oceano.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

*Evento «JÚLIA» - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -13/18 Novembro 2009*

Boas fotos Veterano, bem elucidativas da agitação marítima.


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

*Evento «JÚLIA» - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -13/18 Novembro 2009*

Posso confirmar que foi apenas umas rajadas mais fortes os estragos foram telhas levantadas e arvores partidas. agora posso confirmar que não foi um mini tornado devido aos estragos estarem separados uns bons metros entre eles isto é não tem um seguimento tipo do ponto A ao ponto B. E já agora entre Santa Comba e Mogueirães vão uns bons Kms logo não era mini tornado mais dois, também é perciso ter atenção a altitude da zona que ronda os 700 a 800 metros. Ficam aqui algumas fotos não são da melhor qualidade mas é o que há.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Weatherman (14 Nov 2009 às 19:31)

Mais umas fotos






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 19:57)

Obrigado pelas fotos Weatherman e precioso testemunho 
Tornado parece estar posto de parte, até pelas notícias mais detalhadas que já apareceram e falam de vento ao longo de várias horas e não de um evento momentâneo.



> *Vento destrói telhados e desaloja casal*
> 
> por AMADEU ARAÚJO, Viseu
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Belas fotos da força do mar *veterano*


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2009 às 23:40)

Veterano disse:


> Algumas fotos da imponente beleza e força do oceano.



Que espectáculo,* Veterano*!

Grandes apanhados!


----------



## meteo (15 Nov 2009 às 01:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Que espectáculo,* Veterano*!
> 
> Grandes apanhados!



Essa é a melhor das óptimas fotos.Que efeito espectacular.


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

Um pequeno filme feito ontem, tema "O Mar Revolto".

P.S. Não se assustem com os segundos finais...


http://img69.imageshack.us/i/00000.mp4/

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/3997/00000.mp4


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 16:16)

Agora sem sustos, um video mais "natural"


http://img690.imageshack.us/i/00001.mp4/

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2284/00001.mp4


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2009 às 01:02)

RTP Mau tempo no Norte do país

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/GHoUJ4kOOLY2cF6oZJ3H"]Mau tempo no Norte do paÃ*s - Sapo V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2009 às 12:41)

Até tive direito a piscina particular.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

Por volta das 13:00 caiu  uma valente chuva que causou algumas inundações por aqui


----------



## Henrique (16 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Ao regresso a casa, decidi tirar umas quantas fotos.
Escusado será dizer que há muito tempo que não via chover desta maneira. Rios por todo o lado, as estradas converteram-se em pequenos riachos que obviamente dificultaram em demasia a minha rotineira viagem até casa. 
De mais importante que tenha observado foi talvez dois carros bloqueados numa rua alagada.

Passo então a mostrar algumas fotos.

A chegada a Cacilhas, com alguns formações interessantes.
Virado a Este.





NO





NO





Uma panorâmica 180º mal tirada :P





Após alguns minutos, avista-se uma empolgante formação a SO.





Já mais proxima.





E eis que começa a festa.













Ao contrario de alguns membros, não ouvi nem vi nenhuma descarga eléctrica, mas já valeu pela chuvada.

Neste momento tenho 18.8ºC e 90% Hr.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2009 às 17:20)

Eis como ficou a Cova da Piedade depois deste dilúvio que se abateu sobre a Cidade de Almada e arredores, peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas na altura não tinha a máquina comigo e tive de tirar com telemóvel


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Nov 2009 às 20:38)

Boas

Neste dia 16 de Novembro de 2009, Sesimbra é apanhada pela vaga de mau tempo que tem assolado algumas zonas norte do País, o vento forte de Sul e a agitação marítima, vem trazer uma nova imagem de uma praia que maior parte do ano é de mar tranquilo e azul.





















Abraços


----------



## ALV72 (16 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Um pequeno video do mau tempo de há pouco.

**
Joao


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2009 às 21:55)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Neste dia 16 de Novembro de 2009, Sesimbra é apanhada pela vaga de mau tempo que tem assolado algumas zonas norte do País, o vento forte de Sul e a agitação marítima, vem trazer uma nova imagem de uma praia que maior parte do ano é de mar tranquilo e azul.
> 
> Abraços



  Nem parece a Sesimbra que conheço, boas fotos, Rebelo.


----------



## ajrebelo (16 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

Veterano disse:


> Nem parece a Sesimbra que conheço, boas fotos, Rebelo.



Boas

Obrigado Veterano as tuas fotografias estão fabulosas, realmente Sesimbra tem uns quantos dias assim, o vento sul forte e a ondulação grande de qualquer quadrante faz com que este mar fique assim tempestuoso.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

Todas as fotos estão espectaculares, em particular a 4ª foto do Veterano que está simplesmente brutal 

Parabéns aos repórteres/fotógrafos


----------



## Veterano (16 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

Mais três fotos do evento. não pude confirmar, mas o surfista que se observa numa das imagens, garantiram-me que andou naquelas ondas...


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2009 às 02:09)

*Re: Evento Especial «JÚLIA»: Litoral Centro - Chuva, Vento e Ondulação forte -Nov/200*

Aqui estão duas fotos tiradas para Este na direcção do Alentejo  Foi pena não estar mais próxima de Setúbal.


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2009 às 02:12)

Registos de ondulação forte, vento, chuva e trovoada!!
Grande Júlia!

Obrigado a todos pelos registos!
Estão espectaculares!!


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

Bom Dia

Aqui o evento no seu todo resultou em 72mm

Nada mau, acho que um a dois eventos destes por mês e adeus seca...

Boas Fotos Pessoal!

Venha o Próximo !


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Nov 2009 às 18:59)

Boas

Um pequeno vídeo com a trovoada de Sesimbra e Setúbal mais algumas filmagens da Azenhas do Mar.


Abraços


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2009 às 21:09)

*Re: Fotos/Vídeo - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Evento «JÚLIA*

Belos registos da Julia pessoal


----------



## Madragoa (18 Nov 2009 às 11:41)

*Re: Fotos/Vídeo - Chuva, Vento, Ondulação forte - 12/17 Novembro 2009 - Evento «JÚLIA*

Obrigado pela partilha dessas ``reportagens´´,belas fotos e videos 


Cumprimentos...


----------

